

3 Pillars of Job Satisfaction - stuff4ben
http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2009/08/21/my-personal-3-pillars-of-job-satisfaction/

======
stuff4ben
I found this interesting since he doesn't have money as one of his pillars. I
thought it would be on there for me, but looking over my 12 year career, I've
never left a company because of money. I left my first job because I felt the
company was going under (they did 6 months later). The next two companies I
worked for were bought out and both were going through major layoffs so I left
before that happened. The next company I left because the project and the
people pillars started to suck. And my last company I left because the company
and project pillars really truly sucked. The company I'm at now has great
people, project, and ok company pillars. But the money ain't all that great so
I may leave because of that in the future.

